# C# - pictureBox - Transparency?



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi, I am making a NPC maker in C# to make Midevile NPC's for my game. It is basicly to get an idea of what people have in mined for the NPC's 

The Problem i am haveing is when i set a transparency to the Picturebox Instead of seeing the picture box underneth it it shows the Form. I know it is posible as i have seen sprite based games in C# but i have been looking for three days and have found nothing but other people asking the same question. any help in this matter would be greatly apreciated.


----------

